# Puppy Agility



## Jose Alberto Reanto (Apr 6, 2006)

Just sharing puppy agility workouts.

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=102482&cdate=20050915&ctime=092448

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=102482&cdate=20060209&ctime=170412

Have fun!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Ditto! THAT'S the kind of agility I like to see.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very 8) !


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto (Apr 6, 2006)

Thank you, Bob, Jen. A little more if you don't mind. A GSD puppy litter of abt 8-9 weeks old and a female GSD abt 9-10 months old.


http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=102482&cdate=20050131&ctime=055348


http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=102482&cdate=20050131&ctime=055116


Enjoy!!!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Very cool vids Jose!!!


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto (Apr 6, 2006)

*New pups*

Got 2 new pups from a friend who couldn't work his pups anymore due to illness. The dam was acquired from my breeding as a pup and the sire one of our top dogs in our group. The videos were first-time exposure to natural terrain in inclement weather, just for starters....


http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n213/asonial-k9/?action=view&current=vidclip-trial.flv

http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n213/asonial-k9/?action=view&current=vid-pups3.flv

http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n213/asonial-k9/?action=view&current=vid-pups2.flv

Enjoy:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Walking in the woods and fields is one of my favorite "training aids". 
The wonderful part about it is that you don't have to do anything but have fun. Hide and go seek, chase the stick, catch me if you can. All great games for bonding and imprinting.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Love these videos. Looks like 2 USAR pups in the making! :wink:


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto (Apr 6, 2006)

Puppy workout 2 weekends back... Turn your speakers on please...

http://www.asonial-k9.com/Shooters.MPG

Enjoy!!!


----------

